# 2011 hoyt carbon element



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Selling my baby. Very good condition Hoyt Carbon Element. Lots of custom stuff. Michael Cole dipped cams limb pockets etc. custom strings with original strings. NAP 3000 drop away, fuse stabilizer, Fletcher's try peep, and fuse 5 pin buckhorn site. Asking $850. Will take offers. 29" draw 60-70 lbs. very good shooting bow just was time to get the new one.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

That thing gives me chills just looking at it.. AWSOME BOW!! If hadn't just invested in a Carbon Overdrive I would be all over it!!


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Would really like for someone local to get this badass bow. It's on archery talk too but she needs to stay local. I'll keep her as a back up but reasonable offers will be taken. Make one!


----------



## BeulahFF06 (Feb 23, 2010)

Is this bow still for sale? I'm not real familiar with the Carbons but can the draw length been extend?


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes it is still for sale. The only thing you have to do with a Hoyt to get a longer draw length is get the longer modules on the cams. They run about $30. You might also have to get a new string and cable when you do that. They are anywhere from $50-$100 depending on who makes them. The bow is sweet!


----------

